# High Protien Diet?



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while but I had some questions about Cami's diet....

For 4 months now Cam has been eating Wellness Small Bread Super 5 Mix, and I have recently noticed that right in between her ears her hair is starting to thin out . She has always had thin hair right down her spin but the thinning hair on her head is new...

Before she was on Wellness she ate homemades meals that I made that mostly consisted of chicken, ground beef, and carrots. 

Could the decrease in protien cause more hair loss? If so, I was going to start her on Evo Read Meat Small Bites.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I kinda doubt it. I will say a few months ago leila lost some hair behind her ears , but it came back tan instead of black. So maybe it's a coat change!?!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

now that i've looked , i see your girl is not a puppy. Hmm probably not a coat change. I would guess allergy. Decrease in protein should not cause hair loss.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cami is a blue right? She's probably got thinning hair due to color mutant alopecia. This happens in the dilute colors, such as blue. Some have it severely, some just a thinning. I would say it is unrelated to diet at all. 

Instead of switching her food around, I would probably just add in an omega 3 oil such as salmon oil. It's great for coats and may help her thinning coat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

salmon oil never helped my guy but he didnt hate licking it up lol  think he permanently has thinned out hair in the back now, atleast he has his lion mane part all furry lol. hope cami's hair gets better but if not....hey their personality wont change cuz of their looks, unlike humans LOL :albino: i too feed homemade meals


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey gets thinning hair due to CDA (Color Dilution Alopecia) which can happen in blue coats. I give her Melatonin and follow a special bathing routine each week, she also takes the supplement "The Missing Link" which helps her grow hair on her neck/chest and stomach a little bit.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I too would guess that the hair loss may be due to alopecia, not her food, since she's a blue. I have two blue tris myself and my smooth coat doesn't have it but I think my long coat might. My long coat blue has a pretty full coat most of the time but when she sheds her coat it gets REALLY thin to the point where I can see her skin. But once she fills in with her new coat like she has just recently it's really filled in well and I can no longer see her skin.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

I am almost positive that she does have CDA but the last time she was at the vet he said she was to young to get a positive diagnosis. She is due back at the end of October so I'm sure I will find out then....

She was on Halo Dream Coat during the summer but sense I have moved back to school I havent been able to find it down here....when I go home for fall break I will have to buy more.

Thanks everyone! Just wasnt sure if the food could be the reason!


----------

